# 2nd leisure battery



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

We have a Hobby750gel, 56 reg, and wish to fit a 2nd leisure battery. Does anyone know of a suitable frame or similar for siting the new one above the existing battery please?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi rexos.
Don't know the battery layout on a 56 model Hobby but our 2000 Hobby 750 has one leisure battery under the L/H cab seat and two more 110 a/h batteries beneath the settee beside the water tank.

There is plenty of space and even another one could be added but we have a large inverter there also.

Ray.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

we have a hobby 750,but a 2001,and we had a gas tank put underneath,and use the gas cupboard for two 110,one on top of another,with a shelf arrangement.

but as ray says,lots fo room underneath the settee next to the water tank,if your layout is simerlar.

mags


----------

